# Can I make my own Gravel from Home Depot?



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

Can I make my own Gravel from Home Depot? 

I was thinking of either getting like river pea pebbles or lava rock. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-0-5-cu-ft-Pea-Pebbles-54255/202523000

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-0-5-cu-ft-Decorative-Stone-Red-Lava-Rock-440897/100427379

Bleaching it, then washing it, then using it in an outdoor aquarium for some extra plants. 

What do you think? Can this be the poor man's aquarium gravel and/or eco-complete(made of lava rock)? 

Thanks.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I've used that in some tanks. I have a tub that they sell for mixing cement and wash it in there using a hoe to stir it. 

It is very very dusty and takes a while to clear. But it is cheap. 

I've never had to use bleach on it. Just wash it real well so it doesn't cloud the water so much and dump it in. My 90 has about 4" of it.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

In general, I would think there would be no problem but there are a few cases where some care might be needed as it is a natural product and they do advise that it will vary. So some looking at what the bag has will be a good idea. If you get a bag of some gravel and pair it with water that is acidic, you may see some change in the water parameters. But that is just something that is worth being aware of in case you do have that type water. If you have alkaline water with lots of buffering, you are less likely to see any change, so it may be more a matter of how much rinsing and dust is involved. 
On the other hand, one might find good value in going to a landscape supply if one is nearby enough to make it practical. They will likely sell it in bulk for a much lower price.


----------

